# Feathers and Quills



## Sheri (Mar 11, 2007)

It was actually above zero today... so off we went in search of life.

We were hoping for wolves - but what we found was pretty cool in lieu of.

Wild Turkey - Meleagris gallopavo 
At first, I thought they must have been captive and escaped, but no - these were the genuine thing.  And apparently quite a rare sight.  They were brave and came at the car when we stopped, but soon lost their courage when we stepped out.














Later, I spiotted an odd shape in a tree quite far from the road which I initially thought to be a crows nest.  But something just wasn't right...

A porcupine in a tree, seemingly just having left its winter den!  They're primarily arboreal but I'd never seen one except for on the ground (or dead on the road) so this was pretty damn cool!

Erethizon dorsatum













A good start to spring, I'd say!


----------



## GQ. (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice photos Sheri.  I have yet to get a decent wild turkey photo.  They are usually so skittish they don't give my cheesy digital zoom a chance.  Best of luck finding some wolves.

-G


----------

